
Sabermetrics for startups? - Elfan
http://bnoopy.typepad.com/bnoopy/2004/09/hiring_sabermet.html
======
comatose_kid
If you read past the blog article itself, the comments are pretty insightful
(Marc Hedlund's comment is a good example).

------
staunch
Some objects on the page weren't loading for me, Google cache helped:

[http://www.google.com/search?q=cache:http://bnoopy.typepad.com/bnoopy/2004/09/hiring_sabermet.html&hl;=en&sa;=G&strip;=1](http://www.google.com/search?q=cache:http://bnoopy.typepad.com/bnoopy/2004/09/hiring_sabermet.html&hl=en&sa=G&strip=1)

